# received a call from a reo management company, need help?



## Guest

Hi all,
Just joined the site, very informative stuff. I recently received a call from a property manager for HUD? The name of the company is green solution property services. 

I figure it maybe a good opportunity with how slow new home sales have been. The rep or owner asked to take pictures and write up a price list of what needs to be done. The house is a mess and needs like $100,000 worth of work. I sent the pictures and the price which he really didn't have an issue with. It didn't seem like he would be bidding the job out he said if I want the work I can have it. That he basically wanted to use me because the rep and my work which he has seen. He wants and take measurements of the roof rooms etc. Are we wasting our time? or is this for real?


----------



## Guest

JMJ54 said:


> Hi all,
> Just joined the site, very informative stuff. I recently received a call from a property manager for HUD? The name of the company is green solution property services.
> 
> I figure it maybe a good opportunity with how slow new home sales have been. The rep or owner asked to take pictures and write up a price list of what needs to be done. The house is a mess and needs like $100,000 worth of work. I sent the pictures and the price which he really didn't have an issue with. It didn't seem like he would be bidding the job out he said if I want the work I can have it. That he basically wanted to use me because the rep and my work which he has seen. He wants and take measurements of the roof rooms etc. Are we wasting our time? or is this for real?


Tell them you will be happy to bid this out. Cost is $250 for trip and time on the estimating software and is refundable upon bid approval. 
Find out real fast who is BS'ing who? :whistling


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Be sure to collect a deposit up front and progress draws, with 10% retention on completion. Write that stipulation into your bid and find out if he's bs'ing you or not.

Chances are he'll want you to front the labor and materials. You'll risk everything if you do.

Are you sure the house is worth $100,000.00 in renovations?

Linda


----------



## Guest

Well I already went out to the house and took like 65 pictures and wrote the estimate up. Like I said, he said we are getting the work and my estimate isn't unreasonable. He now just needs measurements . I would want a substantial down payment. I told the guy on the phone we our home builders and usually don't do small jobs like this. If I am not getting the work let me know right now because I don't care about $65 he was going to pay me to take the photos and write the bid. The house is a hud owned home


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Did you tell him you need a deposit up front. Or did he offer you one?

Lots of companies approve bids but not everyone pays. Cover yourself, just in case.

Check the company out real good. Put their name in "...." and look for complaints on the internet.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I just tried to check them out on the internet. All I got was an "internal server error". Sure hope, for your sake, they're legit.

Linda


----------



## Guest

gs-ps.com


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Hmmmm. 1 short [1/4] page with a phone number. No info about who they are and what services they provide, nothing.

Linda


----------



## Guest

yeah I called the number it works and seems legit. The website however, seems to require a login. He had me post the photos on photo bucket. There were photos posted of various other homes around the country. The guy said he worked with hud and handles properties in all 50 states and that he is going to be doing a lot of work in my state.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Photobucket has its own login. I didn't see one on his site.

I gotta run but let us know how it goes. Wish you the best.

Linda


----------



## Guest

JMJ, 
Are you trying to say that you have the approval?
If so then I misinterpreted what your previous post was. If you are being told "you will get the work" than take that with a grain of salt. That is a common saying to sucker someone to waste the time taking pictures and bidding out the rebuild. 
I gotta say we have done many $100k renovations on Bank Owned properties and ALWAYS make sure you have the work authorizations signed. WE GET 40% upfront upon approval with agreements that is for 2 weeks labor and all materials on bid paid for up front. AFter the materials and initial labor fee paid we will begin work. At the halfway point we get an additional 40% with 20% paid upon completion. 

I know these are steep draws on normal projects but you are not working with "normal" people...you will be working with "SHARKS" and they are always on a feeding frenzie!!!! AND you are bait.


----------



## Guest

Freemont,
So your gut tells you this guy is a scammer? He said he wants me to do the work. Is there a difference between that and an approval? He makes it sound as though he is not taking other bids, that I am the sole person he called to do the work. 

We have been in business since the 1970s and would never do with out taking a substantial downpayment and receiving payments as work is completed. I am just not familiar with this reo stuff. I just don't want to complete the measurments if this is a scam.


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> JMJ,
> Are you trying to say that you have the approval?
> If so then I misinterpreted what your previous post was. If you are being told "you will get the work" than take that with a grain of salt. That is a common saying to sucker someone to waste the time taking pictures and bidding out the rebuild.
> I gotta say we have done many $100k renovations on Bank Owned properties and ALWAYS make sure you have the work authorizations signed. WE GET 40% upfront upon approval with agreements that is for 2 weeks labor and all materials on bid paid for up front. AFter the materials and initial labor fee paid we will begin work. At the halfway point we get an additional 40% with 20% paid upon completion.
> 
> I know these are steep draws on normal projects but you are not working with "normal" people...you will be working with "SHARKS" and they are always on a feeding frenzie!!!! AND you are bait.









I wouldn't sign any lien wavers either!


----------



## BPWY

JMJ54 said:


> Freemont,
> So your gut tells you this guy is a scammer? He said he wants me to do the work. Is there a difference between that and an approval? He makes it sound as though he is not taking other bids, that I am the sole person he called to do the work.
> 
> We have been in business since the 1970s and would never do with out taking a substantial downpayment and receiving payments as work is completed. I am just not familiar with this reo stuff. I just don't want to complete the measurments if this is a scam.





One thing you'll soon learn is that there is massive amounts of BS in the industry. 
Don't take his word for "bid approval". Get it in writing. Until you have it in writing its all talk.
Take the claim about you being the sole bidder.
I wouldn't hold my breath. It wouldn't be the first time that contractors got
scammed into thinking they could bid it how they want. He'll get two "sole
bids" and then go to his favorite low baller and say if you can beat this I'll give you the work.

On the other hand the outfit might be 100% legit. The reason so many of us are so skeptical is that stranger things have happened.


----------



## Guest

JMJ54 said:


> Freemont,
> So your gut tells you this guy is a scammer? He said he wants me to do the work. Is there a difference between that and an approval? He makes it sound as though he is not taking other bids, that I am the sole person he called to do the work.
> 
> We have been in business since the 1970s and would never do with out taking a substantial downpayment and receiving payments as work is completed. I am just not familiar with this reo stuff. I just don't want to complete the measurments if this is a scam.


OK Understand your confusion after reading the posts from all us P&P contractors but rebuilds are a lot different than the normal P&P work. 
Treat the "job" as you would treat a normal paying private/commercial project that you would anyother day.

1) Get the work authorizations signed
2) Get the Draw Schedules signed
3) Make sure the W.A. spells out what is required of You and the General Contractor (since they are hiring you they technically are the GC on the project).
4) Make sure (as BPWY stated) that you don't sign ANYTHING that takes away your lien rights if something goes awry. 
5) NO Waiver of Subrogation
6) Without knowing the scope of work the one catch I would check on is who is paying for "change orders" for the unknown that we run into once the job begins. If the W.A. does not spell out the Change Order specifications the G.C. will say the "job was approved at X$$ and we cannot change the amount of the approval without rebidding or you will be responsible". (this is the biggest catch on these P&P properties so we bid UP 30% over the actual estimated cost to cover the unknowns). 

KNOWN FACTS:

1) there will ALWAYS be multiple bids on any HUD properties

2) Most of the HUD homes are still being sold "as is". They take your blood/sweat/tears spending considerable time doing a detailed bid and sell the home minus your bid amount. You get nothing unless you charge for the bid.

3) IF your gut is telling you this is a scam???? I learned a long time ago to trust my gut feeling


----------



## Guest

I agree with Freemont REO. I wouldnt assume this is a scam just on this so far. Infact, I dont see the big deal on doing the measurements for free if your not overly busy.

People use the word HUD loosely. They sometimes just mean a home is a HUD home because its foreclosed. This could be a 203k loan which would be sweet.

If you do the measurements, get the job, your not spending a dime until you get something up front. 

Not that bad. Your in construction, who hasnt given out free bids. Your not going to get every one of them.


----------



## Guest

*Green Solutions Property Services*

i noticed this discussion. I thought I would chime in here about this company. They do work all around the country. They do pay their subs promptly. They usually pay 50% of labor up front, and all materials during the job. Final payouts are generally 15 days after completion. I would suggest, if you find this situation in the future, simply ask for references of others the company paid. I know this company could and would provide you with lots of this info. 

On another note; when the company gets a spec from a contractor, they come back to that contractor for the work when it is awarded. They rarely get more than one bid because they are professionals that know general values. 

I know all this well as I am the CEO of Green Solutions Property Services.


----------



## Guest

pd606 said:


> I know all this well as I am the CEO of Green Solutions Property Services.


No offense meant, but is your company, the company that this discussion is about?

I see nothing that mentions a client name in this thread.

If your the owner, your giving yourself a positive reference? Or your a vendor for them, and giving them a positive reference?

This is your website?
http://www.greenpropertysolutions.com/


----------



## Guest

*Any other contact info?*

We did work for this company and never received payment. Now when I call the reps number the person who answers says I have the wrong number. Do you have any contact info? I hate to involve the homeowner but I may not have any other choice.


----------



## Guest

*So JMJ54 where did you end up with this?*

Just wondering how this ended up with you? Did you do the bidding, did you get any work or where they using you to get estimates for bank. I recently got a call but just seems like they are more interested in getting estimates that doing the work. Thanks.


----------



## GTX63

If you have to work this hard to get a good feeling about a client, it probably isn't a good client.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> If you have to work this hard to get a good feeling about a client, it probably isn't a good client.


True. The good thing is that he did his due diligence to researching them.


----------



## Guest

I'm late coming to this post, but here's my take, FWIW:
There is no listing for this company with the Florida State attorney General and no license listed in the state that I can find using their name and address. Their website does not come up. Their phones are cell phones, no business landline. 
I'd steer WAY clear of these people. Anyone can be anyone on the internet and with an anonymous cell phone. 
If you do work for them, get a verifiable reference first before you spend your time and money doing this for them on a promise they'll pay you for it or give you the contract.


JMJ54 said:


> Hi all,
> Just joined the site, very informative stuff. I recently received a call from a property manager for HUD? The name of the company is green solution property services.
> 
> I figure it maybe a good opportunity with how slow new home sales have been. The rep or owner asked to take pictures and write up a price list of what needs to be done. The house is a mess and needs like $100,000 worth of work. I sent the pictures and the price which he really didn't have an issue with. It didn't seem like he would be bidding the job out he said if I want the work I can have it. That he basically wanted to use me because the rep and my work which he has seen. He wants and take measurements of the roof rooms etc. Are we wasting our time? or is this for real?


----------



## Guest

*i have recived calls from them as well*

i have read all the posts on this green company. i am in GA and i myself have received calls from them. the first time they called they gave me all the info for the house and how there company worked. it sounded pretty legit on the phone so i went to the house and wrote up a quote and took pics of all the damages. sent it in and she said we will call you in a week if you get the bid. i heard back from a month later saying i received the bid and had to pay everything up front. but by then i was all tied up with new work and told them i can not wait around for you. and for the fact that i had to pay everything up front. it sounded fishy so i said no thanks. the lady i was talking to was Theresa Scafidi out of destin FL. now just yesterday i received a call from bobby church out of destin FL to and that works for the same company saying all the same stuff, you will be the sole contractor you will get what ever your bid is. but as he is going into details about how the work is done his story is different than the lady before. so that threw red flags in my mind. and yes there is no office number and its all cell phones. i have tried to look them up through BBB but no matches. they do not have a web site and cant really find info on this company besides all of us talking about them. if we can find out what celeberties are eating on a certain morning on the internet, we should be able to find out some more info in this company. overall i am chalking it up to the scam category. and also the person who said he was the ceo of the company and posted on this blog a couple of posts back, why did he not leave info on his company to prove us wrong? a actual office number a website? and then he never responded back. things to think about.


----------



## Guest

I got a call from this company wanting us to do some mold work. I got burned when I didn't do enough checking before contracting P&P work with another company. I'm not sure what to expect with this one but I'm not very confident. The only real place I can get any info on this company is from Manta and it's an unclaimed listing. The Manta listing says they are incorporated in the state of Florida, Have one employee with an annual revenue of $37,000. That doesn't sound to me like a company that is capable of being what the caller tried to represent them to be. I'll let you know what happens after I go look at this mold remediation project.


----------



## Guest

*We have worked for this company.*

I have read the stuff yall are saying and cant believe how many people that do not want to work can run their mouth like they do. We, My wife and I, have worked for this company several times!! And have always gotten our marterial money upfront and have always been paid labor in the end, just like any other job on this planet. We wish there more companies like this in the world. These people, green solutions property service, kept their word with us and we can not wait for the next job. We also spoke with Bobby Church. He was very staright forward and kept his word that we were the onlys ones to get our bid in and that we WOULD get the job and we did.:thumbup: We look forward to working with Bobby and green solutions property service. sometimes you just have to give a new company a chance. We have been burned in the past but not even once by green solutions. If yall need any questions we would love to help.....


----------



## Guest

bcsc2 said:


> I have read the stuff yall are saying and cant believe how many people that do not want to work can run their mouth like they do. We, My wife and I, have worked for this company several times!! And have always gotten our marterial money upfront and have always been paid labor in the end, just like any other job on this planet. We wish there more companies like this in the world. These people, green solutions property service, kept their word with us and we can not wait for the next job. We also spoke with Bobby Church. He was very staright forward and kept his word that we were the onlys ones to get our bid in and that we WOULD get the job and we did.:thumbup: We look forward to working with Bobby and green solutions property service. sometimes you just have to give a new company a chance. We have been burned in the past but not even once by green solutions. If yall need any questions we would love to help.....


sniff, sniff...smells awfully fishy to me :blink:


----------



## RichR

bcsc2 said:


> I have read the stuff yall are saying and cant believe how many people that do not want to work can run their mouth like they do. We, My wife and I, have worked for this company several times!! And have always gotten our marterial money upfront and have always been paid labor in the end, just like any other job on this planet. We wish there more companies like this in the world. These people, green solutions property service, kept their word with us and we can not wait for the next job. We also spoke with Bobby Church. He was very staright forward and kept his word that we were the onlys ones to get our bid in and that we WOULD get the job and we did.:thumbup: We look forward to working with Bobby and green solutions property service. sometimes you just have to give a new company a chance. We have been burned in the past but not even once by green solutions. If yall need any questions we would love to help.....


Well there you have it, bcsc2 1st post since joining says they are a great honest bunch and everything you read on the Internet is true so they must be legit. I'll sign up! :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

P3+ said:


> sniff, sniff...smells awfully fishy to me :blink:








No kidding. 

I smell a company plant.


----------



## Guest

I find the post count and screen name interesting.

1 post.....hum

bcsc2 = Seems like initials for Bobby Church, South Carolina, 2...

Just saying.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## GTX63

I have no problem letting everyone know who are the t**d companies that they should avoid. I'm a little slow about talking up the good ones; sometimes I get a little protective of our coverage areas. Just a thought, what would it take for you to get your shorts in a bunch because someone was bad mouthing a company? I wouldn't think most of you have the time to care unless it was your company...:whistling


----------



## Guest

I don't think this thread is intended to bash any company. I think the whole point is to share info. I currently have 21 unpaid contracts from p&p work and have no intention of completing 21 more that wont be paid. I would be very happy to find you guys are right and I have more jobs to get my crews out to but common sense tells us, especially with this industry, to do your best to ensure you're working with a company that is legit.


----------



## Guest

i have posted earlier and by no means am i bashing the company or its 2 people that work there. when there is a company like this dealing with thousands of houses and trying to contact us contractors and we cant find one thing about its company on the internet or no one has heard of them, ya were going to be a little conservative. now i have heard good and bad on this company. if someone who works for gsps reads these blog entry's by all means please reply and tell us more information about gsps. give us facts and even a office number. prove to us contractors that your company is legit. if i worked for a company and found people talking about it and weary about working for us i would do all that i can to give them facts and prove to them that were a good company. i would give them numbers and websites and information to prove that were ligit. if there is any other contractors out there that has done work with gsps before and has success tell us your story and break it down in detail. how did you get payed, how did you set up payment, how did they insure you that you would be payed things of that nature.


----------



## Guest

well said cccga. Info would be nice. I am moving forward with their request but will not be putting out the money to do the job until I can find more info or see if they are actually covering the materials cost up front as was said in one of the posts here. I will let everyone here know what comes of this good or bad.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> I find the post count and screen name interesting.
> 
> 1 post.....hum
> 
> bcsc2 = Seems like initials for Bobby Church, South Carolina, 2...
> 
> Just saying.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


thats funny, somehow my brain dropped the c and I saw, b s 2


----------



## Guest

I would call the Florida State Attorney General's office and ask if they have any complaints registered against the company. That will tell you quick if theyre legit.


----------



## Guest

If they are not licensed general contractor in that state, they are not legit. Most states require a license for what they are doing.


----------



## Guest

*Went to look at house sent pics, Never paid.*

I received a call from both Bobby and Summer at Green Solution Property Services to Look at two houses and send them pics I looked at the second house After they said they were going to send a $50 trip fee. I never 
Received the money. But the foreclosed house was listed for sale shortly
After I sent them pics. I am not sure their involvement but
The pics e-mailed I them helped them to determine a price for the 
House. I guess they get paid by banks to determine the price to list the house. I e-mailed them letting them know I did not 
Receive payment and never heard back. Their MO is they hussle you to go
Look at the Job but never pay. I'd like to warn you people to stay away from these Green Solutions Property Services. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Guest

I've been waiting on money since November 27th from this company. Were talking $7,000 dollars + Now they dont return phone calls or emails. Sending them to Small Claims appears to be the only solution.


----------



## Guest

Again, complain to the state attorney general's office. Start with the state of Florida and if you know which state anyone else you talked to is in, complain to their state attorney general also. If you have e-mails or anything written or voicemails saying they will pay you keep them as evidence. Complaints might set off an investigation or convince them to pay you to stay out of trouble. Good luck suing them if you don't live in the same state as their home office--wherever that may be.
Try the attorney general first. It's free.



CruJones said:


> I've been waiting on money since November 27th from this company. Were talking $7,000 dollars + Now they dont return phone calls or emails. Sending them to Small Claims appears to be the only solution.


----------



## Guest

If you took pictures and didn't get paid, go back to where you uploaded the pictures and delete them. Keep a copy. If they still need the pictures, make them pay you before you give them back the photos. You own the photos, not them if they didn't pay you for them.


----------



## BPWY

PainterGuyGA said:


> If you took pictures and didn't get paid, go back to where you uploaded the pictures and delete them. Keep a copy. If they still need the pictures, make them pay you before you give them back the photos. You own the photos, not them if they didn't pay you for them.





Thats not how it works.


Once the photos are uploaded to these service company's programs you no longer have access to edit any of the files.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Thats not how it works.
> 
> Once the photos are uploaded to these service company's programs you no longer have access to edit any of the files.


It's just because I'm the rastaman.


----------



## Guest

I see this everyday with the current economy condition your gonna have your quick money making schemes and the latest is property management wannabees! in the state of Florida you must be a licensed real estate broker to manage properties. To get around this you have property preservation companies popping up left and right. they consist of one or two people going around and soliciting services to home owners or real estate companies. Then they perform typical clean up services and even perform illegal contracting and repair work with no permits. I have seen to many of my friends get burned! If I can't reach out and grab you by your pockets just call some one else with your car salesman charm!!! But hey, maybe your potential client is legit and there is a check with your name on it just waiting to land in your bank. Its your lead. Handle your business !!!


----------



## Guest

thanks cgcmartinez for your post. have you ever been contacted by this so called company or heard of them?


----------



## Guest

No problem. I am just tired of paying all that money in insurance premiums just to be out bid by maintenance men who claim to be "licensed and insured" while showing clients there occupational tax certificate. then when it comes time to face the music they just reopen under different names. No wonder our liability premiums are through the roof! I try to stay away from property management companies who are not within knocking distance!!! I will go to court over my money but some times people are persuaded by personal visits......Old school methods still get results.....


----------



## Guest

Sure you can. I hear they use Flickr or one of those other big Internet sites. Just go back in the same way as you did to upload the photos and delete them.



BPWY said:


> Thats not how it works.
> 
> 
> Once the photos are uploaded to these service company's programs you no longer have access to edit any of the files.


----------



## BPWY

I have never worked for any company that was so mickey mouse they used another service for their photos. 

That would have been my first tip off that they were less than on top of the game.


----------



## Guest

*I also got a call from these people*

And i still think there is something wrong about them. I went and took pictures, gave them a bid, and it's now been almost 2 months, I had calls from several people in the company, one phone number was a texas number. I am curious how they knew the lockbox code for me to get in, my question is, how did they get that info when the house i looked at is not listed and has been empty for atleast a year. I actually went on the county website and found which bank owns it and called them. The bank knew nothing and gave me the local realtor that willbe handling the property in the future. AS for me, as a special for this company, i want 60% up front, mainly because it's only a 10 day project and i don't trust them, and i can assue them, i am making sure it's a real check and clears first and i urge nayone else to do the same. 
The only scam they can be , if there is some way they are bidding work for the baks directly and then have the owrk completed and then not paying the contractors. Once the work is completed the bank pays them and everyone gets screwed..... so the shorter the timeframe o f the work, the more up front I want.
as an added note, after the bank gave me the local realtors number that will list the property, because i knew someone had to put that lockbox on the home, i called them and they knew nothing about GSPS, Normally the listing realtor contracts for the work that's needed and i know that. WE all know that,.. that is why this feels like a scam. I already know nothing will come of this, but curious to see how far they will take it before i tell them to F%&@k off


----------



## Guest

gturner said:


> And i still think there is something wrong about them. I went and took pictures, gave them a bid, and it's now been almost 2 months, I had calls from several people in the company, one phone number was a texas number. I am curious how they knew the lockbox code for me to get in, my question is, how did they get that info when the house i looked at is not listed and has been empty for atleast a year. I actually went on the county website and found which bank owns it and called them. The bank knew nothing and gave me the local realtor that willbe handling the property in the future. AS for me, as a special for this company, i want 60% up front, mainly because it's only a 10 day project and i don't trust them, and i can assue them, i am making sure it's a real check and clears first and i urge nayone else to do the same.
> The only scam they can be , if there is some way they are bidding work for the baks directly and then have the owrk completed and then not paying the contractors. Once the work is completed the bank pays them and everyone gets screwed..... so the shorter the timeframe o f the work, the more up front I want.
> as an added note, after the bank gave me the local realtors number that will list the property, because i knew someone had to put that lockbox on the home, i called them and they knew nothing about GSPS, Normally the listing realtor contracts for the work that's needed and i know that. WE all know that,.. that is why this feels like a scam. I already know nothing will come of this, but curious to see how far they will take it before i tell them to F%&@k off


I have had the same experiences and feelings on this company. They wasted a lot of my time. Im not sure how they got the lockbox code and also called the realitor. No way am I working for this company.


----------



## JFMURFY

Hurstch said:


> Just wondering how this ended up with you? Did you do the bidding, did you get any work or where they using you to get estimates for bank. I recently got a call but just seems like they are more interested in getting estimates that doing the work. Thanks.


Banks have insurance on houses... up front, before sending out an adjustor they want to get an idea of what the damages are money wise, and what better way than to get the broker to have a local contractor look at and price it up....


----------



## Guest

please, please go-to this link and read this first! 

information I found this morning

I cut and pasted the article into the email and sent it as a reply-I have enough problems I need not be sending out the boys to work for free.

:blink:


----------



## Guest

thats good as I didnt like any of the people I talked to on the phone from that company. I hope they enjoy prison.


----------



## Guest

Not saying the company is good or bad but having one negative item on ripoff report is pretty weak.

I get bids from remodel contractors everyday. I give a specific scope and tell them the lowest bidder wins the bank work. I routinely get bids that include more than the scope and are not line item. Do you think I waste my time by pointing this out so they can fix their bid? Hell no, Darwin is a bitch.

Using your logic, one of these remodel contractors could file a report on me for this. I wasted "tons" of their time...

Also, the highlighted report next to this claims a plastic surgeon is hiring programmers to supress negative information using "sql injection" or fantastic like that.

Not saying all remodel contractors are dumb (p&p certainly would benefit if it was more difficult to enter), but some are.


----------



## Guest

If you don't pay as promised for work, then yeah, your remodel contractors should file reports. the ripoff reports website is one of those sites you have to take with more than a grain of salt.
Reports to attorneys general, etc. are different. If you have a license (they apparently don't), pay as promised (they don't), respond to questions from contractors (they don't), answer your phone (they don't) and actually have work to contract out (sometimes they do but it appears more often they don't), then a single negative report is weak, you're right.
They seem to be new. I don't think the company will get a lot older, at least under its current name. 



foothillsco said:


> Not saying the company is good or bad but having one negative item on ripoff report is pretty weak.
> 
> I get bids from remodel contractors everyday. I give a specific scope and tell them the lowest bidder wins the bank work. I routinely get bids that include more than the scope and are not line item. Do you think I waste my time by pointing this out so they can fix their bid? Hell no, Darwin is a bitch.
> 
> Using your logic, one of these remodel contractors could file a report on me for this. I wasted "tons" of their time...
> 
> Also, the highlighted report next to this claims a plastic surgeon is hiring programmers to supress negative information using "sql injection" or fantastic like that.
> 
> Not saying all remodel contractors are dumb (p&p certainly would benefit if it was more difficult to enter), but some are.


----------



## Guest

*Green Property Solutions*

I have had a call from a women from this company and they blew alot of smoke just as everyone has been speaking about. I was going to do the photo thing for them until i did some research on them and found nothing. At the time they had no website and I blew them off. They were blowing my phone up to do an estimate for them. Same deal as everyone has spoken about with the cell phones and crazy story. I asked for a reference of someone who had worked for them and four hours later I had a number of a guy. We questioned him and mentioned that we were not sure about this company and he seem to get mad. I wrote them off but four months later a guy calls me and magically they have a website. I believe this is a scam and personally will not take the chance.

http://fiveashrenovations.com


----------



## SwiftRes

Careful fiveash, you put your own website at the bottom of your message(not your sig, that is fine) and i clicked it thinking it was this questionable company.


----------



## Guest

Your a wise man


----------



## APlusPPGroup

foothillsco said:


> Not saying the company is good or bad but having one negative item on ripoff report is pretty weak.
> 
> Also, the highlighted report next to this claims a plastic surgeon is hiring programmers to supress negative information using "sql injection" or fantastic like that.


There are actually 4 complaints, 2 from one guy.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/directory/Green-Solutions-Property.aspx

What you're seeing next to the report is just an ad that someone bought and paid for. Nothing to do with the report itself. If you logged in again, you'd probably see a different ad. 

Found no rating on them at BBB. http://www.bbb.org/northwestern-flo...tions-property-services-in-destin-fl-90025549

Found this complaint at another site [and other sites] but it's hard to tell if it's one of the same people who filed at Ripoff Report.

http://www.reviewstalk.com/complain...operty-services-danielle-rudinsky-l21904.html

In my search, I didn't see anything "official" online about tax evasion, which was cited in the first Ripoff Report link above. Doesn't mean it's not true, just that it can't be found or verified.

Linda


----------



## Guest

*GreenSolutions Property Solutions or services*

I too received a call to take pictures and measurements here in Gainesville- they said they are in FL. Then they asked me for MORE pictures- and they would pay for time yada yada yada... so I researched a little as I found it strange how they had never met me or been referred and were so interested in me, maybe I am on a sucker list somewhere hehehe.... I found this: http://www.ripoffreport.com/mainten...prop/green-solutions-property-solut-12921.htm

and decided to ask about it- to which I received no reply from them or even a half hearted explanation. Good luck- I akm not financially able to take a chance myself.:no:


----------



## Guest

It's been a while and I have been trying to get back here to update this. This company is a scam, just as I suspected.

I did go out and take the photos as they requested and I think it probably won't surprise anyone here that the payment they promised never arrived and I cannot get in touch with them. The home has since been sold and I am likely going to be contracting the work to the new home owner for the mold problems found during my assessment so it won't be a total waste of time. Just wanted to update everyone. Anyone considering doing business with them should reconsider unless you want to work for free. As for the guy who claims to be the company president, you'll need to change the company name again soon because I have made sure that literally thousands of contractors across the U.S. know who you are so word should continue to spread pretty quickly about you and your people. 

Good luck everyone. If anyone does find a legitimate company in this industry, please let us know. (this request is not aimed toward those of you who work for a company and want everyone else to think you're legit.


----------



## Guest

http://www.ripoffreport.com/propert...prop/green-solutions-property-servi-ae1ae.htm

I was contacted too and found out some stuff on this site

http://www.ripoffreport.com/real-es...prop/green-solutions-property-servi-230ee.htm

there are more on ripoff report also


----------

